# Cat trying to pull me out of bath



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I was in my bath this evening reminiscing about my beloved cat Samson - black and white, tuxedo style markings moggy who sadly had to be pts at age 12 due to kidney failure. He used to behave quite strangely when I was in the bath. He'd pace up and down miaowing loudly at me and would also jump up on his hind legs at the the side of the bath, occasionally grabbing at my arm as though trying to pull me out. If I closed the bathroom door, he'd bang at the door and miaow until I let him in. This didn't happen every time, but often enough to be something of a habit, requiring me to keep reassuring him I was ok. 
Anyone else come across anything similar? I wonder if anything happened to him connected with a bath before I re homed him when he was 6 months. He and his brother lived with a family that suddenly decided when the kittens were 6 months that they didn't want them anymore. I don't know any more about the background than that. 
Just curious to know if the same thing has happened to anyone else or if there any theories re possible cause. 
He was pts in Nov 2012 and I miss him like crazy. He was like my shadow and very much 'my boy' showing little interest in anyone else. Apologies for the long post!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you think he was trying to 'save' you from the bath? If cats don't like water and it can be dangerous for them then he might have thought you're in grave danger. Is that possible? 

I don't think I've ever really got over the loss of my pets. They weren't cats but they're so precious.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

ALR said:


> Do you think he was trying to 'save' you from the bath? If cats don't like water and it can be dangerous for them then he might have thought you're in grave danger. Is that possible?
> 
> I don't think I've ever really got over the loss of my pets. They weren't cats but they're so precious.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I guess it's possible that he was trying to save me in some way. It certainly appeared that he was trying to get me out of there ASAP and he seemed to calm down fairly quickly when I got out.

I don't think I've got over the loss. The memories of him are so strong and can prompt smiles and tears in equal measures. The reason I'm reminiscing tonight is probably linked to the fact I'm taking his brother to the vet tomorrow. Always find these trips stressful and since I lost Samson, going there brings back memories of the day he was pts.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Aw those 'moments' when their absence bites you in the backside. 

Misha used to be fascinated with water, and Sarah would sit on the top of her litter tray while my ex was in the shower, getting splashed but she didn't mind one bit. Molly and Bobby both come to see if I'm going to be much longer but they have never tried to get me out.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree with ALR's guess that he was probably trying to 'save' you. 

I had a cat who would insist on sitting at the foot of the bath, between the taps, and would watch you have a bath, for as long as you were sitting up he was OK, but as soon as I would lie down to wash my hair his paw would go on my knee and keep patting me and meow constantly until I sat up again. 

I really miss that boy :crying:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at this if you want to see cats trying to save their slave from the water!

Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Your cat was probably quite alarmed that you were in the nasty wet stuff.

Floss, Fliss and Minnie like to come in to check on me in the bath, they look at me as if to say "you choose to sit in there???!" but Jasper will sit on me in the bath...the bits above the water! He'll sit on my chest or knees, occasionally patting the water or more often than not drinking it! If I lie down he does get quite alarmed though.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee (Jan 20, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Have a look at this if you want to see cats trying to save their slave from the water!
> 
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


That's an amazing video, the cats are beautiful


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Have a look at this if you want to see cats trying to save their slave from the water!
> 
> Our Siamese Cats at Shower Time - YouTube


Lol. Thank you so much for sharing that. Poor woman! I could feel myself getting stressed, having a headache coming on, saying aaaaw bless, and laughing all at the same time. Bless those adorable babies!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------

